# Just need to paint the feathers



## TTP GC (May 12, 2020)

working on painting turkey feathers on these gaboon ebony and real mahogany

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Steve in VA (May 12, 2020)

They look fantastic as is; can't wait to see them painted! If you can, please add a sound file as I'd love to hear one.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (May 12, 2020)

Very nice work!


----------



## Wildthings (May 12, 2020)

Steve in VA said:


> They look fantastic as is; can't wait to see them painted! If you can, please add a sound file as I'd love to hear one.


Painting the feathers on sound files is going to be real boring!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## TTP GC (May 12, 2020)

QR code


----------



## TTP GC (May 13, 2020)

Feathers with qr code

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Steve in VA (May 13, 2020)

Can you get me one by Friday afternoon so I can hunt on Saturday with it? 
Our season is unfortunately coming to a close. 

In all seriousness, those are beautiful! I don't see a QR code to hear it, but if it sounds anywhere close to how it looks I'm sure it will bring them in.


----------



## TTP GC (May 14, 2020)

gaboon ebony






 mahogany w feather

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

